# Why Torrent & crack is illegal in Thinkdigit Forum?



## kool (Jan 23, 2011)

*Why Torrent & Cracks are illegal in Thinkdigit Forum?? X(*

*Guys, 
I've to ask u a very common question, that asking anything related to torrent download, crack, hack, piracy are not allowed in this forum. Its OK, fine. I'm not asking that. 

But if its illegal, then  why Torrent sites, Mediafire links, Songs.PK, Cracking sites, Porn sites, Desi MMS sites are not banned??? Why still its popularity are increasing day by day? In my engineering life in hostel most guys were busy in downloading movies, games, porn, songs from these sites. Even Broadband company has started giving ultra high speed at low cost. In "Airtel" ads it shows that downloading 700mb in just 30 min and blah blah.. 

Many of us talks only No to piracy!! But most of us still use pirated copy of Windows. My question is not asking about these sites in this forum, but why Government, Film Directors, Game/Software makers do not take any action for these piracy or torrent sites? 
In Nehru Place (Delhi) you can get solutions for your all software, games, movies at just Rs.50, why Police don't do anything at these places?? Even many sick guys post/publish their GF's MMS on desi sites. Are these legal to upload and then download and view 1000 times by 1000 guys?? 

Guys, What u say........???????????? *


----------



## Rohan_B (Jan 26, 2011)

torrents for games are not stoppable as
--> As for the Airtel ad there are many movies available for download legally or a person might have bought online.
--> There isn't any law against what a person may download.
--> Many companies have tried to sue torrent users with no success.(just humiliation)

P.S.= Stats
if a person buys all the regular software he needs he will spend around 1000$ on it and a tech freak will spend 5500$. (Piracy Can never Die, no matter how hard someone tries)


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 26, 2011)

kool said:


> But if its illegal, then  why Torrent sites, Mediafire links, Songs.PK, cracking sites, porn sites, desi MMS sites are not banned???


Torrents are not illegal. Distributing material that are not supposed to be duplicated, cracked and distributed via torrent is illegal. Same goes for Media fire. The rest are banned. Savvy??


kool said:


> Even Broadband company has started giving ultra high speed at low cost. In Airtel ads it shows that downloading 700mb in just 30 min and blah blah..


Point of getting this point out? There are way more than 1 reason to get high speed internet and almost all of them are used by many people even in their daily part of their lives. Airtel has such mindset (that explains the so-called fair usage policy in their unlimited plans) and hence it backfired. ISPs are connection providers, not piracy watchdogs. Savvy?


----------



## Faun (Jan 26, 2011)

kool said:


> . Even Broadband company has started giving ultra high speed at low cost.


Wat ? Am I the only one with ultra low speed of 512kbps ?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 26, 2011)

Faun said:


> Wat ? Am I the only one with ultra low speed of 512kbps ?


I'm using EDGE 

OP needs to find out the speeds in US, Japan etc


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 26, 2011)

Hmm,these things rush through my mind often. There is no cure for piracy. 
India is ...well..a developing country. India has many other important(more or less or none)
matters at this moment and is too busy to look at small things such as digital theft. 

Look here, as we all know, most parts of India are filled with people suffering from poverty, illiteracy, unemployment. They have the right to live as much as any of us does, no matter how they do it. if you siege a piracy shop at the nehru place, who knows, maybe that "pirate" has a family to look after. Now do you want them to starve because of that. I understand that he should do some honest things to earn a living, but looking at India's present  status, its a complicated matter. So things are better left the way it is more or less if you don't have the heart enough to change it. The Father of our Nation once said that "we must be the change we wish to see in this world"

In the mean time we should do our bits by buying the softwares we need.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 26, 2011)

jojothedragon said:


> Look here, as we all know, most parts of India are filled with people suffering from poverty, illiteracy, unemployment. They have the right to live as much as any of us does, no matter how they do it. if you siege a piracy shop at the nehru place, who knows, maybe that "pirate" has a family to look after. Now do you want them to starve because of that.


Er, even a robber has a family to look for, now do you want a robber to starve because of that? 

As for the original post, meh, there are far more important things to do for the government than trying to track "pirated software" which in the end serves only as extra money to the corporates which most do not give a damn about.
As for some random people downloading porn, they are well within their rights to do so. They have paid for the bandwidth remember.
Also there are legimate uses of the bandwidth, like downloading updates, trying new Linux distros, Steam, Youtube, Legal Creative Commons Music and Movies, etc., so please don't repeat the points of moronic companies like Airtel.


----------



## asingh (Jan 26, 2011)

The biggest flaw of the net is its biggest beauty.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 27, 2011)

jojothedragon said:


> Look here, as we all know, most parts of India are filled with people suffering from poverty, illiteracy, unemployment. They have the right to live as much as any of us does, no matter how they do it. if you siege a piracy shop at the nehru place, who knows, maybe that "pirate" has a family to look after. Now do you want them to starve because of that. I understand that he should do some honest things to earn a living, but looking at India's present  status, its a complicated matter. So things are better left the way it is more or less if you don't have the heart enough to change it. The Father of our Nation once said that "we must be the change we wish to see in this world"
> 
> In the mean time we should do our bits by buying the softwares we need.



hmm. so, if a robber visits your house and flushes everything, will you feel that he has a family to feed and that he can suck everything from you and say 'happy to help'?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 27, 2011)

^   

@kool, i not know about torrents but nowadays many file sharing sites don't allow cracks & keygens to be uploaded. but its also not possible to check each & every file if its illegal. many may upload their pics of videos there as backup or just for share. some may upload a a Windows7 ISO by the name of WDO7.rar. now its impossible to say if this file is Windows 7 or just someone's marriage video in the compressed form.

heres 1 example: *Avast 5 Professional keygen* banned by 4shared (cause it contains the word keygen).

*img257.imageshack.us/img257/5808/34969135.jpg


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 27, 2011)

desiibond said:


> hmm. so, if a robber visits your house and flushes everything, will you feel that he has a family to feed and that he can suck everything from you and say 'happy to help'?



We are talking about piracy here, so please show your smart-guy attitude to somewhere else.. 

I didn't actually say that go buy software and pirated sh1t from Nehru Place, i merely said that leave these things as they are. If you are good moralled, you won't buy from them now would you?
And a robber is a different matter, its a matter of personal security.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 27, 2011)

jojothedragon said:


> We are talking about piracy here, so please show your smart-guy attitude to somewhere else..
> 
> I didn't actually say that go buy software and pirated sh1t from Nehru Place, i merely said that leave these things as they are. If you are good moralled, you won't buy from them now would you?
> And a robber is a different matter, its a matter of personal security.



yes. I am smart enough to know that piracy is as big headache to develoeprs as house robbery is. Both result in loss of money. I am just responding to you showing piracy career to feed a family. I don't care if one gets pirated s/w etc but supporting it as some kind of valid thing is what I don't like.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 8, 2011)

OK.. here goes IMHO.
Everybody knows, Microsoft is the biggest company in OS industry.
Now, the ones who can buy, WILL buy genuine windows. Think, about the ones, who don't have that much of a capital, to invest. And so, since they don't have enough money, they would never be able to buy such proprietary OS. So, they use a pirated one.

My point: I don't think the ones who could never have afforded a software, would make any impact by NOT using them. So they choose piracy.

PS: Please, don't bombard me the question, like, "So if I can't afford an iphone, so should you steal it?", cause I am only talking about softwares here, something that can be replicated easily.


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 8, 2011)

yeah that's very natural point that you have made vineet369. The very same point is raised by non anti-piracy folks. Please do not get me wrong here, I am not saying that you or anyone else in the forum supports piracy. But yeah it is the most common point that I have heard of and I very strong feeling that due to the same reason only Microsoft, Adobe and other big companies are not too aggressive in implementing anti-piracy measures.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah, I too think, that its the only reason. Or else, a company as big as Microsoft, do have a potential to sue Everybody!
I have full empathy for those companies.


----------



## ico (Feb 8, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> OK.. here goes IMHO.
> Everybody knows, Microsoft is the biggest company in OS industry.
> Now, the ones who can buy, WILL buy genuine windows. Think, about the ones, who don't have that much of a capital, to invest. And so, since they don't have enough money, they would never be able to buy such proprietary OS. So, they use a pirated one.
> 
> My point: I don't think the ones who could never have afforded a software, would make any impact by NOT using them. So they choose piracy.


A simple thing I'd like to say.

If you can't afford Windows, then don't pirate it and contribute to the monopoly. This has huge implications. Microsoft is happy if they're seeing Windows running on 90+ percent of the computers world wide. The more popular it is, the more people will buy it.


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 8, 2011)

Not suing, I meant through programming... 

I smelled sarcasm there so I cleared my point (I am sorry if I am wrong). It is not just about a small program but the whole OS. I do not think a simple 25-character key or an online activation could be the last line of authentication. There are many programs on the internet, cracks for which are not found because there are none. As a programmer, I know there are endless possibilities. If crackers know how to crack a program, the programmer, in turn, very well know how to patch it. Both sides have their share of brains but IMVHO Microsoft still has upper hand.


----------



## ico (Feb 8, 2011)

desiibond said:


> yes. I am smart enough to know that piracy is as big headache to develoeprs as house robbery is. Both result in loss of money. I am just responding to you showing piracy career to feed a family. I don't care if one gets pirated s/w etc but supporting it as some kind of valid thing is what I don't like.


Exactly. You want to pirate games? Okay do it - your own wish, although you shouldn't.

But IF you are pirating Indie games and softwares by independent developers, you are among the biggest a$$holes ever born.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 8, 2011)

ico said:


> If you can't afford Windows, then don't pirate it and contribute to the monopoly. This has huge implications. Microsoft is happy if they're seeing Windows running on 90+ percent of the computers world wide. The more popular it is, the more people will buy it.



With due respect, you must understand that piracy only comes, when the product is popular. People wont use a pirate stuff that they don't like.
I think it works backwards. Since windows is a popular OS (cause of its user friendliness), people are willing to use the pirated copies.

I am sensing, that you admire open source (aka Linux) more. So I would also like to say that yes, best things in the world are free, but people don't want best things anymore. They want the things, using which creates less headache then the other.


----------



## ico (Feb 8, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> With due respect, you must understand that piracy only comes, when the product is popular. People wont use a pirate stuff that they don't like.
> I think it works backwards. Since windows is a popular OS (cause of its user friendliness), people are willing to use the pirated copies.


With due respect, use Windows if you can afford it.

Don't pirate it and contribute to the monoply.



vineet369 said:


> I am sensing, that you admire open source (aka Linux) more. So I would also like to say that yes, best things in the world are free, but people don't want best things anymore. They want the things, using which creates less headache then the other.


I use all the three Operating Systems equally - Ubuntu Linux, Mac OS X and Windows.

None of them create any sort of headache. They are just "different" than each other.

And honestly, have you given Ubuntu a fair try?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 8, 2011)

> I use all the three Operating Systems equally - Ubuntu Linux, Mac OS X and Windows.
> 
> None of them create any sort of headache. They are just "different" than each other.
> 
> And honestly, have you given Ubuntu a fair try?


Thanks to your suggestion, i'm using Ubuntu currently. Surprisingly digit forum looks better in ubuntu. :O
And so do the desktop effects compared to Win7.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 8, 2011)

I think you have misunderstood me. I was voicing the belief of common people, who most probably wont even care to know, if they have got their shiny new computer with a genuine or pirated OS.
Personally, I know the disadvantages of using a pirated OS and s/w's, and also its implications on the economy. And would never encourage piracy. Its just that, its useless to advice a few friends of mine the advantages of a genuine OS, when I know they cannot afford it because of their financial status.

And yes, I have tried Linux, maybe not Ubuntu. But it simply cannot beat the friendliness of Windows, (at-least not any time sooner).

I would lie if I say I use genuine OS. But believe me I would love to switch to genuineness myself. Its just that I have been using windows for about a decade, and its like half of me now. But I do admire Linux myself, and am aware of its potential. So now doubt there.


----------



## ico (Feb 8, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> I think you have misunderstood me. I was voicing the belief of common people, who most probably wont even care to know, if they have got their shiny new computer with a genuine or pirated OS.
> Personally, I know the disadvantages of using a pirated OS and s/w's, and also its implications on the economy. And would never encourage piracy. Its just that, its useless to advice a few friends of mine the advantages of a genuine OS, when I know they cannot afford it because of their financial status.
> 
> --
> ...


You do have a correct point. It makes no difference for a common man.  Jo sabh use kar rahe hai, wohi tum kar lo. Most people actually think they're buying genuine Windows for Rs. 150.



vineet369 said:


> And yes, I have tried Linux, maybe not Ubuntu. But it simply cannot beat the friendliness of Windows, (at-least not any time sooner).


You have used Windows for a decade and Linux for????

Ubuntu 10.10 already beats the user-friendliness of Windows. If not "familiarity" for you. There is a big difference.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 8, 2011)

ico said:


> You have used Windows for a decade and Linux for????
> 
> Ubuntu 10.10 already beats the user-friendliness of Windows. If not "familiarity." There is a big difference.



I used Ubuntu 10.4 LTS for quite some time and TBF it's the best OS IMO. But the thing is, how can i play GTA 4 in ubuntu? I am not rich enuff to buy a PS3/X360 so need to stick with PC, so no other option left other than Windows. 

But otherwise gaming and movie watching, i use Ubuntu for my development purposes. It's too good for development, especially installing dependency is very easy.


----------



## ico (Feb 8, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> I used Ubuntu 10.4 LTS for quite some time and TBF it's the best OS IMO. *But the thing is, how can i play GTA 4 in ubuntu?* I am not rich enuff to buy a PS3/X360 so need to stick with PC, so no other option left other than Windows.
> 
> But otherwise gaming and movie watching, i use Ubuntu for my development purposes. It's too good for development, especially installing dependency is very easy.


You can't play it in Ubuntu. It is a game made for Windows, so expect it to only run in Windows. Similar to playing Halo 3 in a PS3.

Wine is there, but I don't actually bother about non-native games and softwares in Ubuntu. Windows is for gaming.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 8, 2011)

ico said:


> You can't play it in Ubuntu. It is a game made for Windows, so expect it to only run in Windows. Similar to playing Halo 3 in a PS3.
> 
> *Wine is there*, but I don't actually bother about non-native games and softwares in Ubuntu. Windows is for gaming.



It's a pain in the neck.

Atleast i bought few original games for my own satisfaction...


----------



## ico (Feb 8, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> It's a pain in the neck.


The fact that one expects a Windows software to run in Linux is foolish.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 8, 2011)

ico said:


> The fact that one expects a Windows software to run in Linux is foolish.



That is why i use Windows for games..... 

BTW In my old office, all the developers were advised to use ubuntu whether they like it or not. From there i really started using ubuntu @ home too for development convenience and gradually i moved to ubuntu (even typing sudo apt-get xxx in cmd prompt ), but when it comes to gaming, that where everyone fall. 

BTW enuff said. I use pirated s/w until someone find a way to run games in ubuntu. period.


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 8, 2011)

I would say that makes you very honest person furious_gamer to accept that.
Had I not been an MSDN subscriber (thanks to my employer), I would still be using pirated Windows.
I did try Red Hat a long time ago, I think back in 2005 but it failed to impress me. After that I never gave Linux another try but I always look Linux in high regard and will definitely try Ubuntu in near future even though I am a .NET programmer...


----------



## Vyom (Feb 8, 2011)

ico said:


> You have used Windows for a decade and Linux for????
> 
> Ubuntu 10.10 already beats the user-friendliness of Windows. If not "familiarity" for you. There is a big difference.



Hehe... I accept that I didnt gave linux much time. But thats all about to change. I will definitely try it in a near future. Digit have given me enough distros to experiment and find my best one. Although I know I could very well drop at ubuntu only


----------



## Joker (Feb 8, 2011)

most time we see nubs complaining about linux partitioning when theyare installing it after windows......try installing windows after linux....u will know real partitioning blues idiots...u will be able to do nothing using windows installer.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 8, 2011)

only arrogant windows whores complain. 
Those with a intention of learning linux would never do that.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 9, 2011)

jojothedragon said:


> only arrogant windows whores complain.
> Those with a intention of learning linux would never do that.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 9, 2011)

Coming back to the original topic of discussion, here's what I had posted in another thread. I'm reposting it here:



> The Advantages of Piracy :
> 
> 1. Piracy is easy : It is as easy as downloading pirated softwares (with cracks included) from your favorite torrent or file sharing site.
> 
> ...


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 9, 2011)

Are u supporting piracy or ?????


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 9, 2011)

ico said:


> You have used Windows for a decade and Linux for????
> 
> Ubuntu 10.10 already beats the user-friendliness of Windows. If not "familiarity" for you. There is a big difference.



i used Ubuntu for few months (alongside WinXP, 2yrs ago) but after Ubuntu installation got corrupted cause of some random shutdown, didn't gave it a try. mainly cause i failed (tried for a week) to get GPRS on Linux. can live without gaming, can't without net.

however one can find Ubuntu disc on my PC table. always.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 9, 2011)

I dont think pauldmps is supporting piracy. Those points are just the reasons, why piracy is so rampant. In other words, what needs to be curbed, before piracy has any chance to die.
Nice article pauldmps.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 9, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> I dont think pauldmps is supporting piracy. Those points are just the reasons, why piracy is so rampant. In other words, what needs to be curbed, before piracy has any chance to die.
> Nice article pauldmps.



It's a never ending topic and will goes on and on and on and on..... 

Most of us here using *ahem* softwares and whatever you say regarding FOSS, Linux piracy will not die. Don't think i am a pirate and i wish to be a pirate my whole life. I do enjoy buying new softwares when it dont hurt my wallet. 

But the issue is, i purchased KIS and still renewing it, Now that's consider as reasonable pricing, unless otherwise Windows come up in such price tag, no one here will buy it and piracy will exist that far.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 9, 2011)

Yup! What I wrote is what I observe happening. Is it right or wrong is a different matter altogether.

Windows 7 Ultimate is available for 11k. How many of you'll buy it rather than getting the latest Graphics card which is available in the same price ?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 9, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ... unless otherwise Windows come up in such price tag, no one here will buy it and piracy will exist that far.



 Exactly.


----------



## ico (Feb 9, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> i used Ubuntu for few months (alongside WinXP, 2yrs ago) but after Ubuntu installation got corrupted cause of some random shutdown, didn't gave it a try. mainly cause i failed (tried for a week) to get GPRS on Linux. can live without gaming, can't without net.
> 
> however one can find Ubuntu disc on my PC table. always.



Huge huge huge differences and changes now. I just plug in my K790i with the cable, it asks me whether I want to use it as a modem and so does Ubuntu. I say 'yes' when Ubuntu prompts and then Ubuntu asks me to select my carrier. I select 'Airtel' and Ubuntu connects. Much easier than what Windows offers.

*Edit:* I did this with Ubuntu 9.10.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 9, 2011)

This is the latest news coming via Gizmodo:Gizmodo, the Gadget Guide

The movie studios are now targeting Hotfile.com


----------



## ico (Feb 9, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> Coming back to the original topic of discussion, here's what I had posted in another thread. I'm reposting it here:



Valid reasons.

Pirating softwares and games from big enterprises is not causing those 'big' companies much harm.

But if you're contributing to the monopoly - as with Windows - you're doing wrong.

If you're pirating a game like World Of Goo or Super Meat Boy or Braid, then you're being a moron. These games are developed by independent developers and they need to feed their family. In this case, it is pure stealing and non-excusable. No reasoning would work here.


----------



## mohityadavx (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't know if u saw a series regarding birth of internet which was aired on DISCOVERY.They showed that Microsoft pirated Windows on their own so as to make it even more popular.

Also recently ORACLE had sued a big software giant for million dollars for using pirated Oracle Database Management software. So even the corporates do not follow the rules themselves.

My Uncle lives in Germany and he told me that there is a political party in Germany which supports piracy and is even written in their party policy book.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 9, 2011)

^^ Oracle sued Google for some copyright infringement in Android.

Can you elaborate how Microsoft pirated Windows ? I had seen that series but I think I missed or forgot that part.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 10, 2011)

ico said:


> Huge huge huge differences and changes now. I just plug in my K790i with the cable, it asks me whether I want to use it as a modem and so does Ubuntu. I say 'yes' when Ubuntu prompts and then Ubuntu asks me to select my carrier. I select 'Airtel' and Ubuntu connects. Much easier than what Windows offers.
> 
> *Edit:* I did this with Ubuntu 9.10.



ok i'll install 10.4 on my spare HDD & check if it. hope it detects my Motorola E6e. last time tried with 8.** last time. it detected (i not sure but it showed something) but failed to connect


----------



## ico (Feb 10, 2011)

sam.shab said:


> ok i'll install *10.4* on my spare hdd & check if it. Hope it detects my motorola e6e. Last time tried with 8.** last time. It detected (i not sure but it showed something) but failed to connect


10.10.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 10, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> BTW enuff said. I use pirated s/w until someone find a way to run games in ubuntu. period.


If you have a brother/sister or any friend who is a student, you can get Genuine Windows Server 2008 R2 for free via Dreamspark.



> The Disadvantages of Piracy :
> 
> 1. No support : You won't get any help from the companies, if you're messed up with any software.
> 
> ...



Apart from point 1 and 2, this is FUD 

The only disadvantage of piracy is that users unknowingly give away their freedom (see MS Office, OOXML, etc.) and that it helps to build monopolies. Secondly piracy of software of small companies cuts their earnings and is as such moronic.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 10, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> If you have a brother/sister or any friend who is a student, you can get Genuine Windows Server 2008 R2 for free via Dreamspark.



Will give it a try. 



Liverpool_fan said:


> Apart from point 1 and 2, this is FUD







Liverpool_fan said:


> The only disadvantage of piracy is that users unknowingly give away their freedom (see MS Office, OOXML, etc.) and that it helps to build monopolies. Secondly piracy of software of small companies cuts their earnings and is as such moronic.



Agreed.


----------



## The_Man (Feb 10, 2011)

And I would say that piracy is a threat to the future of the field itself.You cant live off the inconsistent income you get from an open source software.So, many would hesitate to start a private software firm and create software for the public.I know a guy who is in contract with the Govt.His firm creates software exclusively for Govt.So he need not worry about piracy. 

We should respect the amount of time and effort these people put into these marvelous applications.People who know programming here will understand what I'm talking about.It's easy to sit down in front of a computer and brag about the advantages of piracy.


----------



## mohityadavx (Feb 10, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> ^^ Oracle sued Google for some copyright infringement in Android.
> 
> Can you elaborate how Microsoft pirated Windows ? I had seen that series but I think I missed or forgot that part.



Of course u could always watch the series again and clear all your doubts. (try youtube or torrents) As par oracle issue i was talking about oracle suing sap for  using pirated Oracle software .


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 10, 2011)

The_Man said:


> We should respect the amount of time and effort these people put into these marvelous applications.*People who know programming here will understand what I'm talking about.It's easy to sit down in front of a computer and brag about the advantages of piracy*.



Ofcourse we do know. Please read my previous posts....


----------



## mohityadavx (Feb 10, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> If you have a brother/sister or any friend who is a student, you can get Genuine Windows Server 2008 R2 for free via Dreamspark.



You can even get AUTOCAD for free if u r a student but the point is how many people know about it and out  of them how many of those have a .edu email to register at Dreamspark or AUTOCAD. I studied in Delhi Public School (DPS) which is one of the reputed schools in India but they don't give u an .edu mail id so its useless.

Also u can get win98  for free at microsoft website 4 free if u want windows without piracy.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 10, 2011)

@Liverpool_fan

Thanks for the info about Dreamspark. I never knew anything of this kind. Kudos to Microsoft for providing their softwares for free to fellow students.

I have some of my friends in different engg. colleges but I will wait until I get into one. 
Isn't getting the software using someone else's student credentials illegal ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 10, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> Isn't getting the software using someone else's student credentials illegal ?



Not much than getting yourself a pirated copy....

BTW When your friend is not going to use it anyway, no harm you use it.


----------



## ico (Feb 10, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> You can even get AUTOCAD for free if u r a student but the point is how many people know about it and out  of them how many of those have a .edu email to register at Dreamspark or AUTOCAD. I studied in Delhi Public School (DPS) which is one of the reputed schools in India but they don't give u an .edu mail id so its useless.
> 
> Also u can get win98  for free at microsoft website 4 free if u want windows without piracy.


Mailing them your identity card is enough.


----------



## akash22 (Mar 3, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> I'm using EDGE
> 
> OP needs to find out the speeds in US, Japan etc



Even i m using aircel edge.
it's tooo slow gvng me 20-30kbps
is there any to make digit forum to load quickly!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 3, 2011)

annindyadas said:


> Even i m using aircel edge.
> it's tooo slow gvng me 20-30kbps
> is there any to make digit forum to load quickly!


The forums load quickly since the server change.

I have blocked loads of stuff via Adblock.

You can use Opera (with Turbo Mode). I don't.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 3, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> ok i'll install 10.4 on my spare HDD & check if it. hope it detects my Motorola E6e. last time tried with 8.** last time. it detected (i not sure but it showed something) but failed to connect



i also have motorokr e6 and have used it to successfully use it as a modem to connect to internet in ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10. ok frankly speaking i forgot how i did it but i remember i used wvdial and i also had to enter an ip address in some file which made it connect sucessfully. now that i also have O1 i use usb tethering. even if not using it, i connect directly as ubuntu recognises my device as a modem. sorry but just google it. the ip address was fixed and worked for both airtel and tata docomo. the nm applet wont work. and why dont you use O1 for it. i remember you bought it. didnt you?


----------



## SlashDK (Mar 11, 2011)

I remembered a quote.

There are 2 kinds of people in the world. One who think of buying cheap licensed software and pirating unaffordable ones and those who think only of pirating software A or software B.

So let's try to be the first kind and support FOSS. Nobody here will be having all softwares licensed unless it was financed by the office or the guys uber rich. Even I use pirated softwares but I support FOSS by using only OOo and replacing a majority of paid softwares with free ones.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 11, 2011)

Cybertonic said:


> I remembered a quote.
> 
> There are 2 kinds of people in the world. One who think of buying cheap licensed software and pirating unaffordable ones and those who think only of pirating software A or software B.
> 
> So let's try to be the first kind and support FOSS. Nobody here will be having all softwares licensed unless it was financed by the office or the guys uber rich. Even I use pirated softwares but I support FOSS by using only OOo and replacing a majority of paid softwares with free ones.



Wow man! You have one honest opinion. I couldn't but agree with all of it.
It all comes down to the term, "affordability". But he sure can try to use Open Source replacement for the ones he can't afford.


----------



## Garbage (Mar 11, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> It all comes down to the term, "affordability". But he sure can try to use Open Source replacement for the ones he can't afford.


Remember, "FREE" and "Open Source" are different terms. Its not necessary that all Open Source applications are FREE.

---------- Post added at 10:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 AM ----------




Liverpool_fan said:


> If you have a brother/sister or any friend who is a student, you can get Genuine Windows Server 2008 R2 for free via Dreamspark.



WoW... Microsoft is so clever thinking Students will use Genuine Windows *SERVER* for daily use... Well played MS.


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 11, 2011)

Garbage said:


> WoW... Microsoft is so clever thinking Students will use Genuine Windows *SERVER* for daily use... Well played MS.



I do not know if you have any personal enemity with Microsoft but I really hate it when people vent out venom unnecessarily. The above sarcasm was also uncalled for. MS doesn't only give Windows Server, but plethora of other applications too. Ever heard of Express Editions. Yeah they are cut down versions but are very useful.

And what about monopoly? I accept that many decisions made by MS suppressed competition (Netscape) and if controversy theories are to be believed they have killed people too. But nobody is forcing you to use Windows. People use pirated versions of Windows on their own. And I am not talking about users who are totally ignorant about piracy...many of those who know that it is wrong still do it.

I don't buy the BS that Windows is popular just because our local vendor installs pirated Windows in every assembled PC. Windows is popular because people find it useful and easy to use. Linux has every possible application to perform all the necessary tasks an "average" PC user would want but still it has a long way to go. After 20 years in existence Linux has yet to do more to catch the attention of a PC user just like it has swept the server market away.


----------



## Garbage (Mar 11, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> I do not know if you have any personal enemity with Microsoft but I really hate it when people vent out venom unnecessarily. The above sarcasm was also uncalled for.


LOL.. Hell no.. Why would I have any personal enemity with M$? But as you have asked for, give me a guess figure, how many "students" would be using Microsoft SERVER edition for day-to-day computing?

And BTW that was irony, not sarcasm.



gagan007 said:


> And what about monopoly? I accept that many decisions made by MS suppressed competition (Netscape) and if controversy theories are to be believed they have killed people too. But nobody is forcing you to use Windows. People use pirated versions of Windows on their own. And I am not talking about users who are totally ignorant about piracy...many of those who know that it is wrong still do it.



Err.. wait... Where does it come from? Is it for me or you are referring someone? Did I say anything related to that?



gagan007 said:


> I don't buy the BS that Windows is popular just because our local vendor installs pirated Windows in every assembled PC. Windows is popular because people find it useful and easy to use. Linux has every possible application to perform all the necessary tasks an "average" PC user would want but still it has a long way to go. After 20 years in existence Linux has yet to do more to catch the attention of a PC user just like it has swept the server market away.


I do not know if you have any personal enemity with Linux but I really hate it when people vent out venom unnecessarily. The above sarcasm was also uncalled for.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 11, 2011)

^^ Whoa whoa, thread is leading to a debate... I'll bring popcorn and soda, anybody there to join me.... 

 v :tux:

Don't start this again.


----------



## Joker (Mar 11, 2011)

Garbage said:


> LOL.. Hell no.. Why would I have any personal enemity with M$? But as you have asked for, give me a guess figure, how many "students" would be using Microsoft SERVER edition for day-to-day computing?


i dont think there is much difference between windows server 2008 r2 and windows 7. i have availed dreamspark and i use windows server 2008 r2. only a few things are different. but they are exactly same in the broader sense. one can easily use windows server 2008 r2 for playing games etc. whatever he likes.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 11, 2011)

^^ Then sure it's a good news. But why only for students? They may give it for s/w professionals like us. Right? Because compared to students, the user base is high in latter IINW


----------



## Joker (Mar 11, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> *I don't buy the BS that Windows is popular just because our local vendor installs pirated Windows in every assembled PC. *Windows is popular because people find it useful and easy to use. Linux has every possible application to perform all the necessary tasks an "average" PC user would want but still it has a long way to go. After 20 years in existence Linux has yet to do more to catch the attention of a PC user just like it has swept the server market away.


this is exactly the reason why windows is popular. then linux is not "difficult" as some people will portray. the thing is, it is just different than windows and people are more used to doing things the "windows way" which is why they find linux "difficult." i again repeat, linux is not difficult at all. infact more logical and easier to use.

perhaps, some people who have used windows for like 8-9 years and not even used linux for 2 months? who are they to comment really? someone who knows both the operating systems clearly is the better judge.


----------



## Garbage (Mar 11, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> But why only for students? They may give it for s/w professionals like us. Right? Because compared to students, the user base is high in latter IINW



That's the whole point of giving "*server* edition to *students*". 

---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 PM ----------




Joker said:


> i dont think there is much difference between windows server 2008 r2 and windows 7. i have availed dreamspark and i use windows server 2008 r2. only a few things are different. but they are exactly same in the broader sense. one can easily use windows server 2008 r2 for playing games etc. whatever he likes.



hmm... What about Windows Media Center then?


----------



## ico (Mar 11, 2011)

Garbage said:


> hmm... What about Windows Media Center then?


Use XBMC.


----------



## Garbage (Mar 11, 2011)

ico said:


> Use XBMC.



Then whats the point of using Windows *Server* edition?


----------



## Joker (Mar 11, 2011)

Garbage said:


> Then whats the point of using Windows *Server* edition?


oh come on. u're clutching straws now. 

what's in a name? - shakespeare.


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 11, 2011)

Server edition is used mainly by SharePoint programmers, I do not know other usage. But for whatever reason the point is it is available for students free of cost apart from various other softwares.


@furious_gamer: bro I am not in for debate.  I just put my points forth. I thought that Garbage was trying to say that MS(Dreamspeak) is giving away only Server OS to students which is of no use.

That monopoly point was @ico. Sorry for confusion.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 11, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> Server edition is used mainly by SharePoint programmers, I do not know other usage. But for whatever reason the point is it is available for students free of cost apart from various other softwares.
> 
> 
> @furious_gamer: *bro I am not in for debate*.  I just put my points forth. I thought that Garbage was trying to say that MS(Dreamspeak) is giving away only Server OS to students which is of no use.
> ...



It's not your intention either, but the discussion started to move into that track, after seeing your's and Garbage's heated posts. 

It's a neverr ending topic and IMO it's individuals point, whether to buy the s/w he needs or to pirate it. period.

Not that a friend of mine will change if i show him the articles and post. It's not. Even a friend of mine who is earning some 50k+ per month used to pirate every single game he plays, whereas i myself realized and started to buy original games, but now i myself limited playing games. Only play if i can afford. Simple.


----------



## ico (Mar 11, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> That monopoly point was @ico. Sorry for confusion.


This world actually has idiots like these: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/fight-club/137104-piracy-vs-open-source-vs-licensed-ones.html

end of.

I use all three Operating Systems equally and legally. One day I'm on Windows (currently), the other day I'm on Mac OS X and the third day I'm on Linux. I'm 17 and I don't even have any non-legit software in my machines.

Point is, use anything which you want to - but legally. Pirating and contributing to an already dominant monopoly is moronic.

---------- Post added at 05:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 PM ----------

*img856.imageshack.us/img856/8863/mywindows.th.png


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 11, 2011)

^^ That is hard to believe. 

@ico

So you dont play games, eh?


----------



## ico (Mar 11, 2011)

Here are my softwares in Mac OS X: *img848.imageshack.us/img848/6579/screenshot20110311at529.th.jpg

That Adobe CS4 folder only contains Adobe Flash which you can obtain for free from here: Free Adobe Flash Platform Technologies | Adobe Flex Developer Center

Microsoft Office 2011 is legit. Got it for 3.5k.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 11, 2011)

^^ How come you have three OS'es in a PC, means Windows, Mac OS and Ubuntu. AFAIK MacOS is only available with Mac PC's, isn't it? Then how?


----------



## ico (Mar 11, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ That is hard to believe.
> 
> @ico
> 
> So you dont play games, eh?


You'll be amazed if I'll show you my box which only contains legit game discs.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 11, 2011)

^^ What about Windows? You purchased Windows 7 HP? :shocked:


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 11, 2011)

Garbage said:


> WoW... Microsoft is so clever thinking Students will use Genuine Windows *SERVER* for daily use... Well played MS.


Mate, you are missing the point of Dreamspark. They are simply providing the tools so that people learn their tools and with more people having knowledge of their tools gives a better domain of developers/sys admins with their products enhancing their own product. The other tools they provide is SQL Server, Visual Studio, Expression Web, etc.

Dreamspark is NOT designed for casual people wanting to using Windows as a desktop OS. It's only an option for some people like me who don't want to purchase and give money to MS and at the same time don't wish to pirate their products and can configure and use their OS as a desktop OS (use it only for games I purchased in Steam, so rarely boot onto it anyway). Mind you MS hasn't intended it to be used like that either, but you are free to do so.



Garbage said:


> Remember, "FREE" and "Open Source" are different terms. Its not necessary that all Open Source applications are FREE.


"Free" and "Free" are different too. Not all "Free" applications are "Free" and not all "Free" applications are "Free". 



---------- Post added at 05:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 PM ----------




furious_gamer said:


> ^^ How come you have three OS'es in a PC, means Windows, Mac OS and Ubuntu. AFAIK MacOS is only available with Mac PC's, isn't it? Then how?



He has a Mac Mini

---------- Post added at 05:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 PM ----------




gagan007 said:


> That monopoly point was @ico. Sorry for confusion.


And me I suppose. 

---------- Post added at 05:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:41 PM ----------




furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Then sure it's a good news. But why only for students? They may give it for s/w professionals like us. Right? Because compared to students, the user base is high in latter IINW



Software developers involving MS (.NET developers, Windows Server admins, etc.) can use their MSDN subscription?

And Java developers, Linux sys admins don't depend on their products anyway.



gagan007 said:


> I don't buy the BS that Windows is popular just because our local vendor installs pirated Windows in every assembled PC. Windows is popular because people find it useful and easy to use. Linux has every possible application to perform all the necessary tasks an "average" PC user would want but still it has a long way to go.


Agreed, but vendors like HP, Dell also bundle Windows. You will be naive if you think and OS being bundled and pre-configured doesn't play a role in its market share.
All three major OSes Linux, Mac OS X, Windows are friendly enough IMO. Just people always think of Windows way (C:, D:, Antivirus, .EXE files, Internet Explorer icon, etc.), causes the myth Windows is "more friendly".
BTW it's you who have bought Linux into discussion here. 



> After 20 years in existence Linux has yet to do more to catch the attention of a PC user just like it has swept the server market away.


Marketing and user habits play a more role in this. Think of Chrome v Opera in case of marketing. Windows v Mac OS X in terms of user habits/availability.


----------



## ico (Mar 11, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ How come you have three OS'es in a PC, means Windows, Mac OS and Ubuntu. AFAIK MacOS is only available with Mac PC's, isn't it? Then how?


*img863.imageshack.us/img863/8562/dsc01458.th.jpg



furious_gamer said:


> ^^ What about Windows? You purchased Windows 7 HP? :shocked:


yup. and for the note, I have not used Windows Vista for more than 30 minutes in my whole life. yup, it's true.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 11, 2011)

^^ WTH!!! Man you got a cool setup there, i guess. BTW Nice to know someone who is far away from piracy....


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 15, 2011)

see a wise man once said... " telling a lie is another thing and hiding the truth is another " 
now the question is " *WHICH IS a greater SIN? * " 

torrent = torment + rent
crack = drug :/ 

what i am trying to put across to you guys is that torrent is illegal because you are tormenting the author of the media and not paying the rent for using the service. it's as simple as that. 

now i know we have this debate of " *why piracy is not good* " etc.. etc.. 

but frankly speaking once lets just admit once we have had the urge to go to the site and download a song.... its just because it is available to us we do it...

and the next part is that the more the demand more the supply.... what do you think ...?

if adobe makes a software like photoshop cs3 and it goes up for torrenting they are running in loss? 
*the hard fact is that they are FAR from running in loss*... companies which make retail software are not foolish to just let their software be pirated they have good stratergies a great way of using it is via torrent.... suppose i wanna use photoshop cs3 then i torrent it ... and there will be some problems with the updates (coz they are not cracked ) and there some major update... and i really am profiting from the software...i'll say hey i'll but that ! ...

there is a lot of black and under the table marketing which goes on in the big firms... things are never as simple as they look .... why do you think SONY did not file a lawsuit against dark alex when the psp was hacked ? this was because there was no need.... there were very few psp exclusive titles and the money was being made from selling the hardware so it made no difference to sony if the psp was hacked or not ... *BECAUSE EITHER WAY YOU WOULD END UP BUYING A PSP IF NOT A GAME* !

and why is SONY going mad after the ps3 got hacked ? because they are goddamn investing money in the exclusive titles released for the ps3 and have been generating huge revenues for the ps3. ..

killzone , gt5 , mgs......

so piracy.... is not something as many people would say " *eating out of the poor mans plate* " it IS TOTALLY justified by the author if he is benefiting from it .... and not if he isn't .... how many times have you wondered there should be some moral reason behind all this ****... why doesnt MS sue the russian hackers who crack the windows hours after its released and upload it online ? you think they have no idea? they have all idea... who is doing what... its just that many times the bootloaders and some files in the pirated versions are corrupt... the installations have viruses people are forced to buy original copies.... its not white and black...

so i mean i frankly admit i pirate stuff... everything from movies to softwares... but i have never used them for making money... personal use... but all my pc and console games are original , my windows is original .......

its just something which is out of your control.... there are millions of petitions by the film industry against illegal downloading lying in the courts... but no action is implemented... ? 

the isp's can scan whatever you are downloading .... catch you... but they are not bothered...

in the end it comes to your own moral decision see no one in india is going to catch you for downloading "illegal" stuff as long as you are not selling it ... ! so stay safe be happy and keep on torrenting ... 

I also think the digit authors and the admin should " READ " this article.. they are always blatantly advising people to " Not use " pirated stuff .


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2011)

I wrote earlier, if you're pirating an independent developer's game/software, then you are being a moron.

And use the EDIT button.

Lastly, no use of me arguing with you. Perhaps, you're one of those who'd prefer to spend 4000 bucks on a pair of shoes rather than 800 bucks on a software as you can "get it" for free. Surely, my ideals and your thinking don't match.

And these corporations are happy if they feel that their product X has a good market share. You're doing Microsoft a good favour by pirating Windows.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 15, 2011)

and if you are paying $$ for **** you are being an ass - hole ... use the like button


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2011)

On a more serious note, do you really think it is right to pirate a game like World of Goo, Super Meat Boy which are made by independent developers who DON'T work for any company? Downright stealing.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 15, 2011)

NoasArcAngel said:


> see a wise man once said... " telling a lie is another thing and hiding the truth is another "
> now the question is " *WHICH IS a greater SIN? * "
> 
> torrent = torment + rent
> ...





dude u mean to say piracy is mode of publicity for their products? or a company sponsored act?

No companies dont do such things as the ppl who pirate soft mostly don;t buy that softwares

so its wrong to say piracy is a business strategy to increase the popularity of the sofware


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2011)

On a more serious note, do you really think it is right to pirate a game like World of Goo, Super Meat Boy which are made by independent developers who DON'T work for any company? Downright stealing.



NoasArcAngel said:


> i was talking about software- *S H I T SOFTWARE*


Exactly. Why pay for something which you can get legally with the consent of the developers? Search for Open Source alternatives if possible.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 15, 2011)

what makes you think i will spend 4k on shoes?
 i have nike acg sandals i got for 2.5k and they have lasted me more than 3 years and running so [plz] dont talk vfm with me


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 15, 2011)

ico said:


> On a more serious note, do you really think it is right to pirate a game like World of Goo, Super Meat Boy which are made by independent developers who DON'T work for any company? Downright stealing.



Well its not right 

but thing is if you give trial versions out.Thats the main source of piracy using cracks/patches/etc.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 15, 2011)

@gopi if you really have that thought give me a good reason 
a) sony did NOT SUE dark alex? 
b) SONY IS AFTER GEOHOTZ 
c) WHY DOESNT MICROSOFT IMPLEMENT BETTER PIRACY PROTECTION?


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2011)

NoasArcAngel said:


> what makes you think i will spend 4k on shoes?
> i have nike acg sandals i got for 2.5k and they have lasted me more than 3 years and running so [plz] dont talk vfm with me


Apologies there.  Personally, I know someone who shelled out 7k on shoes just for the "brand" name and didn't bother to support the developer whose game he downloaded a day earlier and loved it.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 15, 2011)

secondly i MENTIONED "BIG COMPANIES" such products made by individuals may be comparatively less priced than the bigger better options available ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 15, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> so its wrong to say piracy is a business strategy to increase the popularity of the sofware


It actually is well sort of in limited sense. 
For instance Microsoft will prefer you to pirate MS Office and Windows rather than use OpenOffice.org/LibreOffice and Linux.
However it's no way to defend piracy. That piece of piracy killed my freedom to use ODF everywhere since the .DOC and .DOCX are the "standard" used by the people. Similar in case of Windows. 
I don't give a damn what loss piracy causes to Microsoft or other organisation but I do hate when my freedom is taken away.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 15, 2011)

for me its not about *BRAND  . i HAVE TO BUY BRANDED SHOES BECAUSE OF MY SHOE SIZE . *

i wear US 13 .... find a shoe with that size under 1.5k ... ill give you 5k

---------- Post added at 03:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------

so you see i am not brand mad .... i'll give you a better example than that.... a guy in my colony owns a hayabusa but he cant spare 2k for a ps3 game hes always borrowing from me...


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> It actually is well sort of in limited sense.
> For instance Microsoft will prefer you to pirate MS Office and Windows rather than use OpenOffice.org/LibreOffice and Linux.
> However it's no way to defend piracy. That piece of piracy killed my freedom to use ODF everywhere since the .DOC and .DOCX are the "standard" used by the people. Similar in case of Windows.
> I don't give a damn what loss piracy causes to Microsoft or other organisation but I do hate when my freedom is taken away.


this.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 15, 2011)

NoasArcAngel said:


> @gopi if you really have that thought give me a good reason
> a) sony did NOT SUE dark alex?
> b) SONY IS AFTER GEOHOTZ
> c) WHY DOESNT MICROSOFT IMPLEMENT BETTER PIRACY PROTECTION?



Er because they don't need to. Their real sales are Corporates.

And to be fair, people like you who pirate without second thoughts have resulted in MY freedom being taken away.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 15, 2011)

also ... i want to add something here... legally when i bought the ps3 from sony.. i am free whatever i want to do with it... including reverse engineering it and taking out all the insides why does sony get freaked when i develop a hack ... and not when i break it ?


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> And to be fair, people like you who pirate without second thoughts have resulted in MY freedom being taken away.


this.



NoasArcAngel said:


> also ... i want to add something here... legally when i bought the ps3 from sony.. i am free whatever i want to do with it... including reverse engineering it and taking out all the insides why does sony get freaked when i develop a hack ... and not when i break it ?


Personally, I'm also against Sony not letting Linux run on PS3.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 15, 2011)

@krow..... just how many psp's or ps3's did sony sell to gamestop or amazon ?

---------- Post added at 03:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 PM ----------

and how am i interfering in your " FREEDOM " ?



Liverpool_fan said:


> Er because they don't need to. Their real sales are Corporates.
> 
> And to be fair, people like you who pirate without second thoughts have resulted in MY freedom being taken away.



DUH i mean seriously ??? all the money they make is from corporates? hm.... maybe next time i should buy my product from the factory and not the shop... 

did you even read what i asked ? are you mindless? just read and try to make sense of what i had typed.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 15, 2011)

NoasArcAngel said:


> and how am i interfering in your " FREEDOM " ?


Not you, all the combined pirate users of Microsoft Office who just mail .DOC, etc. files and expect me to open and modify it. And most of them will do "yeh kya hai?" if I mail them an ODT document.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 15, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Not you, all the combined pirate users of Microsoft Office who just mail .DOC, etc. files and expect me to open and modify it. And most of them will do "yeh kya hai?" if I mail them an ODT document.




"ohh yehh kya hai ? ??? "


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 15, 2011)

NoasArcAngel said:


> i did not get you..



What do you when you want to mail a friend a document?


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2011)

NoasArcAngel said:


> "ohh yehh kya hai ? ??? "


Did you get this? Which format do you want the file to be in when a friend mails to you?

ODF is the format approved by Bureau of Indian Standards.

site:bis.org.in .odt - Google Search
site:bis.org.in .doc - Google Search


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 15, 2011)

i create a notepad file 
save it to my desktop
open my lan client
put in my friends ip
send the file
done .

han bhai "pata hai yeh kya hai "


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 15, 2011)

NoasArcAngel said:


> DUH i mean seriously ??? all the money they make is from corporates? hm.... maybe next time i should buy my product from the factory and not the shop...
> 
> did you even read what i asked ? are you mindless? just read and try to make sense of what i had typed.



Leave that sh!t mindless crap elsewhere. I should have quoted the Microsoft part only of that quote though.



NoasArcAngel said:


> i create a notepad file
> save it to my desktop
> open my lan client
> put in my friends ip
> ...



er. I meant a document (Presentation, Spreadsheet, Word Processor Document) Not a text file. Deary me


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 15, 2011)

hm.... now you are talking 53n53


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2011)

NoasArcAngel said:


> i create a notepad file
> save it to my desktop
> open my lan client
> put in my friends ip
> ...


but my file has some pictures and tables.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 15, 2011)

ico said:


> but my file has some pictures and tables.



He probably creates ASCII art and uses ===,|,--- for tables. l33t


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 15, 2011)

document... hmmm 
1. go to www.crackedmsoffice.com
2. download torrent
3. run torrent
4. install torrent
5. run software 
6. make file
7. open teamviewer.ftw
8. sms password
9. check file let him do ..
10. transfer file to cloud computing 
11. he gets it
12. done

note : i do not the save the file in all of the process maybe you are happy now 

* edited *


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2011)

1) go to Home » LibreOffice
2) Download the setup.
3) Run the setup.
4) Install it.
5) Run software.
6) Make file.


----------



## asingh (Mar 15, 2011)

NoasArcAngel said:


> also ... i want to add something here... legally when i bought the ps3 from sony.. i am free whatever i want to do with it... including reverse engineering it and taking out all the insides why does sony get freaked when i develop a hack ... and not when i break it ?



Do not know if you were joking or posting wrong information on purpose. You are not allowed to reverse engineer and/or run any circumvention software. It is patented proprietary merchandise. Understand the fundamentals behind intellectual property rights prior to posting. If this holds true any manufacturer can get hold of medicine/patents/software reverse engineer it and sell it as their own.

If you were goofing off, I am sorry, else you should be.


----------



## Goten (Mar 15, 2011)

Wanted to highlight one thing.....hypothetical - Just stop piracy at once....What will happen then....Popularity of many things will go down that we torrent now....People will move to things not involing money all the time....Outdoor sports....No watching of any bullshit movie or experimental movies....Use of many softwares....What i wonder is how much the market will get affected from all this.....There are already many freewares....How will people respond to that.....What will happen to overrated popularity of things....Do u really like paying for everything u use....I know piracy is bad but i really wonder what if one day it all stopped in a sudden...I will loose 90% of my computing needs....Hehehe....Like before when i was young and did not have a computer.... was playing outdoor sports from 5am to 10pm....Cycling...football....cricket...TT....badminton..hockey.....Chupan chupai....Chor police.....trekking on mountains....dipping in mountain rivers....Who the **** cared about video games and computers then....now...all i got is this ****ing city life and my computer.

Peace~~~!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 15, 2011)

asingh said:


> Do not know if you were joking or posting wrong information on purpose. You are not allowed to reverse engineer and/or run any circumvention software. It is patented proprietary merchandise. Understand the fundamentals behind intellectual property rights prior to posting. If this holds true any manufacturer can get hold of medicine/patents/software reverse engineer it and sell it as their own.


As I understand it, you can do it in a personal capacity as long you don't publish the results, redistribute the product/technology, reuse it etc. Isn't it?


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2011)

This thread is psychedelic now.


----------



## asingh (Mar 15, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> As I understand it, you can do it in a personal capacity as long you don't publish the results, redistribute the product/technology, reuse it etc. Isn't it?



Not really in the strict sense. If something goes wrong or a mishap happens then the OEM/or company will not take responsibility. Stealing is stealing -- be it kept under a bushel or shown to the world...!


----------



## kool (Mar 15, 2011)

*Oh God......... i just asked a simple question here.... and now there is a big fight in this thread...!!! *  ;p


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 16, 2011)

@asingh on a serious note tell me something ... till what degree are these laws valid ? 

*why am i not* allowed to reverse engineer or modify code? i mean i legally purchased it so i can do whatever i want ?

although i wont use the information publicly. but still ...?

suppose tomorrow i reverse engineer the ps3 ... sony sues me... but if i break my ps3 i cant sue sony.. ? its my product whatever the hell do they want with it... they sold it to me now its my property...! wether i keep it in water oil...or under the bed... 

and what you said about stealing .. i really dont understand ... you built a technology i paid for it now whatever i want to do to it is mine.... unless i am exactly selling the same product as you using *YOUR* technology. If i copied your technology and made some modifications of my own and started selling the products will that be considered copyright infringement? 

on a broader sense everyone knows how a car engine works... and all car engines work in the same way... so it should be copyrighted... !? why dont the car manufacturer's pay dues to the person who invented the first car? 

on a much deeper thought .. 
sony's playstation is just a putting together of all parts brought from companies but it displays SONY on the product name and nowhere does it mention "ibm , nvidia , rambus , samsung , lg " ? shouldn't that be considered as copyright infringement?


----------



## ico (Mar 16, 2011)

NoasArcAngel said:


> *why am i not* allowed to reverse engineer or modify code? i mean i legally purchased it so i can do whatever i want ?


you have actually purchased the "license" and if the license states that you can't reverse engineer then you can't.



NoasArcAngel said:


> on a broader sense everyone knows how a car engine works... and all car engines work in the same way... so it should be copyrighted... !? why dont the car manufacturer's pay dues to the person who invented the first car?


Have you heard about patents?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 16, 2011)

* edited *

if i have purchased the licence what does this mean ? 
i am not signing a contract with the company ? ...


----------



## ico (Mar 16, 2011)

NoasArcAngel said:


> if i have purchased the licence what does this mean ?
> i am not signing a contract with the company ? ...


You are agreeing to their terms and conditions. "I agree." "Click Next to continue."


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 16, 2011)

ico said:


> You are agreeing to their terms and conditions. "I agree." "Click Next to continue."



Ohh.... my .... am i going blind ? because i dont see any such buttons here... do you? 



---------- Post added at 12:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 PM ----------

btw on a serious note... tomorrrow i make a house someone copies the design can i sue him for making it because it looks like my house?>

---------- Post added at 12:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 PM ----------

till what limit is this applicable? this cat-mouse game ?


----------



## asingh (Mar 16, 2011)

Please see my replies below:



NoasArcAngel said:


> @asingh on a serious note tell me something ... till what degree are these laws valid ?


These laws are valid and hold value in court of law. Yes, if you take it in the perspective of India, where the judiciary system is slower than the creation time of the galaxy then they do not hold valid. LG just stopped all imports of the PS3 to EU. There lens readers cause some issue with discs and blue ray content. Though this has been lifted. But the infringement was successfully pulled through.



NoasArcAngel said:


> why am i not allowed to reverse engineer or modify code? i mean i legally purchased it so i can do whatever i want ?


Because it is intellectual property and not open free ware. This is the way business works. It is not a free ride.



NoasArcAngel said:


> although i wont use the information publicly. but still ...?
> 
> suppose tomorrow i reverse engineer the ps3 ... sony sues me... but if i break my ps3 i cant sue sony.. ? its my product whatever the hell do they want with it... they sold it to me now its my property...! wether i keep it in water oil...or under the bed...


You can store it as you deem wish. But you cannot make changes to the same. Same goes with destroying the product, but you cannot change it.



NoasArcAngel said:


> and what you said about stealing .. i really dont understand ... you built a technology i paid for it now whatever i want to do to it is mine.... unless i am exactly selling the same product as you using *YOUR* technology. If i copied your technology and made some modifications of my own and started selling the products will that be considered copyright infringement?


That is known as stealing. Even if you take a certain functionality or component and reuse it, if it is patented you are doing a crime. Understand this.



NoasArcAngel said:


> on a broader sense everyone knows how a car engine works... and all car engines work in the same way... so it should be copyrighted... !? why dont the car manufacturer's pay dues to the person who invented the first car?


Because the first engine probably was not patented or the TYPE of engine. Honda has the iVTEC engine, am sure that is patented technology. It is a type of engine..? Right..?



NoasArcAngel said:


> on a much deeper thought ..
> sony's playstation is just a putting together of all parts brought from companies but it displays SONY on the product name and nowhere does it mention "ibm , nvidia , rambus , samsung , lg " ? shouldn't that be considered as copyright infringement?


It is not that easy. Sony as spent millions in R&D and scientific approach to put together the PS3. They are paying royalties an/or license fees to the above mentioned companies for using their parts.



NoasArcAngel said:


> yea i have heard about patents but honda toyota dont may patent / licensing fees to FORD / Daimler chrysler


All these companies have successfully filed patents in their own domains. It is too easy to google is, so will not pen it down here.



NoasArcAngel said:


> if i have purchased the licence what does this mean ?
> i am not signing a contract with the company ? ...


Yes you are/have.



NoasArcAngel said:


> Ohh.... my .... am i going blind ? because i dont see any such buttons here... do you?


Be sane please, and post in proper rhetoric.



NoasArcAngel said:


> btw on a serious note... tomorrrow i make a house someone copies the design can i sue him for making it because it looks like my house?>till what limit is this applicable? this cat-mouse game ?


If you patent the house design, and prove in court that yours was copied, you can sue for infringement. Sure -- of course.
*
By the way:
Most of the things are explained above are quite elementary in nature. I am surprised you do not know this. Or is there something else.*


----------



## asingh (Mar 16, 2011)

Guys...let us be sane and post relevant material.

*One member has been banned for 48H. Any more troll/flaming/hijacking here will result in the same. This thread has more deleted content then successful posted content. Sad.*


----------



## D@rekills4 (Mar 16, 2011)

Piracy will never stop....
Even if they ban torrents, then there are other file hosting sites like HotFile or FileServe whose owners are into piracy and warez.....


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 16, 2011)

^^ He's just downright stupid. It seems that he has never read the "License Agreement" before clicking "I Agree".

On the other note, here is what a report has to say:



> *Piracy is a problem of 'global pricing,' not enforcement, claims new report*
> 
> The smart cookies at the Social Science Research Council have spent three years researching media and software piracy in so-called emerging economies -- countries like Brazil, Russia, India and Mexico -- which has this past week resulted in a comprehensive report aimed at establishing the trends and causes of the unauthorized consumption of intellectual property. The major theme of the report is that ever more stringent enforcement of IP rights has proven ineffective in countering the growing tide of content piracy, and it is instead a problem of "global pricing" that needs to be tackled first. Content distributors' primary concern is argued to be the protection of existing pricing structures in the honeypot nations of Western Europe and North America, which has resulted in prices in locales like Eastern Europe and South America being artificially inflated relative to the purchasing power of their population. Consequently, squeezed out of buying media the legal way, consumers have found themselves drawn to the, erm, grayer end of the market to sate their entertainment needs. There's plenty more to this report, including a proposed solution to fixing these broken economics, but you'll have to check out the links below for the full scoop.
> Original report at: About the Report | Media Piracy in Emerging Economies | A Report by the Social Science Research Council



Source: Piracy is a problem of 'global pricing,' not enforcement, claims new report -- Engadget


----------



## Joker (Mar 16, 2011)

ok

pirating windows --> bad. u are promoting monoply.
pirating games from company like ea, activision --> ok..it's fine. these companies give a rat's a$$ to us.
pirating indie games, softwares --> ur being a moron. imo.
pirating movies --> come on. u cant find every movie everywhere. ok.

* edited *


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 16, 2011)

Joker said:


> ok
> 
> pirating windows --> bad. u are promoting monoply.
> pirating games from company like ea, activision --> ok..it's fine. these companies give a rat's a$$ to us.
> ...



I only support pirating games from Ubisoft because of their DRM policy.


----------



## Krow (Mar 16, 2011)

I'll buy any game as long as the whole activation nonsense is not there. Bring on the old insert serial key and play.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 16, 2011)

Krow said:


> I'll buy any game as long as the whole activation nonsense is not there. Bring on the old insert serial key and play.



Try Steam. No Serial Key or any problem. Buy once play anywhere.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 17, 2011)

liverpool_fan said:


> try steam. No serial key or any problem. Buy once play anywhere.


steam and its deals ftw.


----------



## Garbage (Mar 17, 2011)

iPhone jailbreaking has been made legal in US some time back. Because it's customers' phone and let her do whatever the hell she want to do with that.

U.S. Declares iPhone Jailbreaking Legal, Over Appleâ€™s Objections | Threat Level | Wired.com
iPhone jailbreaking (and all cell phone unlocking) made legal - Yahoo! News



> Other exemptions to the DMCA announced Monday include:
> *allow the unlocking of mobile phones to change carriers.
> *allow the cracking of video game digital rights management controls to probe security flaws.
> *allow the breaking of DVD encryption by professors, students and documentary makers so the clips can be used for education and commentary.
> ...



My personal opinion has been the same. If I buy hardware, I don't buy "license" to use hardware, I buy the *physical* hardware. It becomes my property. I should be deciding what how I want to use it. It should be up to me if I want to check how it works.
From above links:


> • Professors, students and documentary filmmakers are now *allowed, for “noncommercial” purposes, to break the copy protection measures on DVDs* to be used in classroom or other not-for-profit environments. This doesn’t quite go so far as to grant you and me the right to copy a DVD so we can watch it in two rooms of the house, but it’s now only one step away.
> 
> • As was the topic in the GE ruling I wrote about, the FCC *allows computer owners to bypass dongles* (hardware devices used in conjunction with software to guarantee the correct owner is behind the keyboard) if they are no longer in operation and can’t be replaced. Dongles are rarities in consumer technology products now, but industrial users are probably thrilled about this, as many go missing and are now impossible to obtain.
> 
> • Finally, people are now* free to circumvent protection measures on video games* — but, strangely, only to investigate and correct security flaws in those games. (Another oddity: Other computer software is not part of this ruling, just video games.)


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 17, 2011)

exactly, steam is awesome. but the feature I like most is that I can play CS with my friends who are on Mac too


----------



## ico (Mar 17, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> exactly, steam is awesome. but the feature I like most is that I can play CS with my friends who are on Mac too


CS:S.  Waiting for CS to be ported for Mac.


----------



## Joker (Mar 17, 2011)

let us avoid discussion on - iOS jailbreaking, sony's ban onf ps3 linux and xbox live ban of modded xbox - cuz these are again debatable issues.

let us remain in the domain of this thread which is about software piracy along with movies etc.

u cant disassemble a proprietary software, reproduce it and sell again



NoasArcAngel said:


> Ohh.... my .... am i going blind ? because i dont see any such buttons here... do you?


*edited by ico*


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 17, 2011)

Joker said:


> ok
> 
> pirating windows --> bad. u are promoting monoply.
> pirating games from company like ea, activision --> ok..it's fine. these companies give a rat's a$$ to us.
> ...



pirating games from company like ea, activision --> ok..it's fine. these companies give a rat's a$$ to us.
^^and their games are mostly overpriced

pirating indie games, softwares --> ur being a moron. imo.
^^DONT pirate indie games. its the sole source of income for many of them

---------- Post added at 11:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 AM ----------




asingh said:


> Guys...let us be sane and post relevant material.
> 
> *One member has been banned for 48H. Any more troll/flaming/hijacking here will result in the same. This thread has more deleted content then successful posted content. Sad.*



^ wow, really?!?!


----------



## Joker (Mar 17, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> exactly, steam is awesome. but the feature I like most is that I can play CS with my friends who are on Mac too


yup..steam is the correct way of drm.

if ubisoft is really concerned about piracy, they should only release their games on steam and be done with it. steam = hasslefree drm.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 17, 2011)

ico said:


> CS:S.  Waiting for CS to be ported for Mac.



Doubt that GoldSrc games like CS (not CS:S) would be ported.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 12, 2011)

doogiver said:
			
		

> pirating indie games, softwares --> ur
> being a moron. imo.
> ^^DONT pirate indie games. its the sole
> source of income for many of them


 agree with you fully. Indian devs need our support and we should give them.


----------



## Faun (Apr 12, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> agree with you fully. Indian devs need our support and we should give them.


wut ? 

Indie = Independent developers (not associated with biggies like EA, activision for promotion). World of Goo for example.

Same thing goes for Post-Rock artists, most of them are not associated with major labels. And the music is totally awesome. Explosions in the Sky is a good example.


----------



## Faun (Apr 12, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Is that an Indie game


Its a Post-Rock band.


----------



## asingh (Apr 12, 2011)

*Guys we are again moving to a situation where threads start to get locked. Let us not point-out at individual members, and/or make fun of situations and posting styles. If someone has a problem with a post, please report it.*


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 12, 2011)

can anyone explain DRM in simple terms...


----------



## Vyom (Apr 12, 2011)

^^
DRM:
You cant copy and distribute any songs (or Movie), that you buy from a store. Simple.


----------



## Garbage (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry for offtopic, but if I use stream, will steam "download the game" to my computer or will just create game setting on my computer and the game files will be on stream server?


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2011)

Garbage said:


> Sorry for offtopic, but if I use stream, will steam "download the game" to my computer or will just create game setting on my computer and the game files will be on stream server?


Steam will download the game on your computer but would require you to log-in and play. Offline mode also exists though. You can take back-ups for your convenience so that you don't have to download over and over again.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 12, 2011)

so if i buy a steam game(say mafia 2) each time i will play the game will be downloaded over and overy again for multiple sessions? Pretty unpractical


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> so if i buy a steam game(say mafia 2) each time i will play the game will be downloaded over and overy again for multiple sessions? Pretty unpractical


err, it won't be downloaded "over and over again." You just download it the "first time" or if you "don't have it on that machine."


----------



## noob (Apr 15, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> Yup! What I wrote is what I observe happening. Is it right or wrong is a different matter altogether.
> 
> Windows 7 Ultimate is available for 11k. How many of you'll buy it rather than getting the latest Graphics card which is available in the same price ?



dude..i got windows 7 for 6800 INR.
I will post the entire story soon


----------



## rajeevk (Apr 15, 2011)

Piracy is a crime.
And if this forum is anyway participating in piracy then it will become violation of the rules so better we keep distance from that.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 15, 2011)

rajeevk said:


> Piracy is a crime.
> And if this forum is anyway participating in piracy then it will become violation of the rules so better we keep distance from that.



LOL....  This thread is to discuss about that and that doesn't mean that forum is involving in piracy. So stop acting like you are not a p1rate and stick to the topic.

No offense meant buddy.


----------



## ico (Apr 15, 2011)

rajeevk said:


> Piracy is a crime.
> And if this forum is anyway participating in piracy then it will become violation of the rules so better we keep distance from that.


Read the forum rules and the title of this thread. Also, the OP's question.


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 15, 2011)

The ignorant people will remain ignorant. A subset of them *might* ditch piracy but the world can't change with just a single thread.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 25, 2011)

No one cares about piracy in our country. Piracy is bad but so is the pricing. I cant understand why do we have to pay the same for software for non commercial use as in US and Europe. The prices are not adjusted and very absurd. I still cant explain to my Dad why the PS3 games cost Rs.3500 (thats fro Black Ops) so i save up for the games since he would never buy more than a few.

My friends get their games from US and UK since its cheaper there which is not contributing to our economy. I think there should be a price revision and awareness about the ill effects of piracy.

For gaming windows is the only way. There is just no alternative. 

I really appreciate what Moser Baer has tried to do with cataloging movies into smaller price brackets Rs.35-60 which makes sense especially for old movies. 

I dont buy the pirate has a family thrash (no offence bro) since the same goes for drug peddlers and human traffickers. Although a crime on a totally different scale but still the same in essence. Everyones got families thats no excuse to do something illegal.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 25, 2011)

dude stop bumping dead topics. damn, you are gonna get banned fast for that.


----------



## sygeek (May 1, 2011)

ico said:


> Exactly. You want to pirate games? Okay do it - your own wish, although you shouldn't.
> 
> But IF you are pirating Indie games and softwares by independent developers, you are among the biggest a$$holes ever born.


I only download pirated versions of softwares I find costly. I often buy cheap, simple and powerful softwares instead of pirating it.
If there was no piracy (in case of costly softwares), the people who cannot afford it wouldn't have bought it.
Now there is piracy, people who can't afford it download the cracked costly softwares for free.
Any difference for the company who made it? However, some people use pirated versions of softwares just to save some money (Misers).


----------



## saswat23 (May 1, 2011)

You are somewhat right.


----------



## coderunknown (May 2, 2011)

for the costly productivity or animation software, there are usually student versions. why not get those for less than half the price? & for the rest, the open source community is not dead. also theres unlimited free alternate. 

what i feel is, a cracked/pirated crap software makes peoples feel it to be better than a better free alternate just cause it was a paid version 

*PS:* you'll find a ton of serials for softwares on my PC cause i spend hours daily searching for giveaways (& post the important ones here).


----------



## asingh (May 3, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> I only download pirated versions of softwares I find costly. I often buy cheap, simple and powerful softwares instead of pirating it.
> If there was no piracy (in case of costly softwares), the people who cannot afford it wouldn't have bought it.
> Now there is piracy, people who can't afford it download the cracked costly softwares for free.
> Any difference for the company who made it? However, some people use pirated versions of softwares just to save some money (Misers).



This is no justification sorry to say. It is like saying, if I cannot afford an iPhone today, I can go steal it. Big deal to Apple.

Please keep your ethics and morals in check.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 3, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> I only download pirated versions of softwares I find costly. I often buy cheap, simple and powerful softwares instead of pirating it.
> If there was no piracy (in case of costly softwares), the people who cannot afford it wouldn't have bought it.
> Now there is piracy, people who can't afford it download the cracked costly softwares for free.
> Any difference for the company who made it? However, some people use pirated versions of softwares just to save some money (Misers).



This was discussed like *n* number of times and still people read this whole thread, and at the end they write like, "I am not rich-son-of-a-*****" to buy a genuine software so i am pirating. Come on guys, accept it. Accept that you are stealing and at least please don't say that here. Chances might someone who wants to move to OSS will read your comment and go your way. Do you really want that?

If you are a pirate, simple, you keep your opinions with you and don't encourage others to do what you are doing. This is the least you can do to kill piracy.


----------



## sygeek (May 3, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> This was discussed like *n* number of times and still people read this whole thread, and at the end they write like, "I am not rich-son-of-a-*****" to buy a genuine software so i am pirating. Come on guys, accept it. Accept that you are stealing and at least please don't say that here. Chances might someone who wants to move to OSS will read your comment and go your way. Do you really want that?
> 
> If you are a pirate, simple, you keep your opinions with you and don't encourage others to do what you are doing. This is the least you can do to kill piracy.


I don't condone piracy :X. Yeah it is stealing in a way, but literally people who can buy, buy it and people who can't, pirate it. The company is not economically effected by that.

*Hey you, reading this post, if your budget allows you to buy a 'X' OS, buy it and don't be a miser.*


----------



## xtremevicky (May 3, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> I don't condone piracy :X. Yeah it is stealing in a way, but literally people who can buy, buy it and people who can't, pirate it. The company is not economically effected by that.
> 
> *Hey you, reading this post, if your budget allows you to buy a 'X' OS, buy it and don't be a miser.*



How is the company *NOT *effected by it ?

If it is not effected by it then why is P1racy illegal ? :O


----------



## sygeek (May 3, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> How is the company *NOT *effected by it ?
> 
> If it is not effected by it then why is P1racy illegal ? :O


Read my above post. 
Actually it's my way of convincing myself to use a ******* version of my favourite OS and instead of selling an arm and a leg to buy one.
You may not agree with it and it is totally fine.


asingh said:


> This is no justification sorry to say. It is like saying, if I cannot afford an iPhone today, I can go steal it. Big deal to Apple.
> 
> Please keep your ethics and morals in check.


Everyone's got different morals and ethics, please don't comment on someone's else morals if you don't agree with it, it may seem wrong to you but it seems right to me . 
See the link below

Where Do You Draw The Line


----------



## xtremevicky (May 3, 2011)

How about this screnario.  ( Hypothetical )

You have 1K left in your account and you want to buy a IEM and a Antivirus . Both are equally important for you in the present situation. 

What will you do ?


----------



## sygeek (May 3, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> How about this screnario.  ( Hypothetical )
> 
> You have 1K left in your account and you want to buy a IEM and a Antivirus . Both are equally important for you in the present situation.
> 
> What will you do ?


Avast free antivirus FTW. I just use it in an interval of 3 months, remove the viruses (if any) and then uninstall it. I don't use cracked versions of antivirus
IEM? Do you mean OEM?
^^ lol censorship inside the URL of links..


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2011)

^^I will use Antivir free and get an IEM


----------



## xtremevicky (May 3, 2011)

I should of replaced the antivirus with something else :X


----------



## furious_gamer (May 3, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> I don't condone piracy :X. Yeah it is stealing in a way, but literally people who can buy, buy it and people who can't, pirate it. The company is not economically effected by that.



What? Company's not affected? You start a company and develop a game. Release it for a low price and enjoy watching every1 pirate your game. Because you are *not conomically effected by that.*



SyGeek said:


> Read my above post.
> Actually it's my way of convincing myself to use a ******* version of my favourite OS and instead of selling an arm and a leg to buy one.
> You may not agree with it and it is totally fine.
> 
> ...



Look, this thread is not about what you do, this is what you think. Difference is there. YOU are pirating as you can't afford the S/W. Ok. But if you have a chance to buy a s/w, then you do the same?

Of course every1 here pirate. Be it a mp3 or a game, but the question is we are not saying like this 

*The company is not economically effected by that.*

Doesn't that mislead others. Think someone interested in buying indie game or s/w and read your post, what he'll do. Go to file sharing sites, download the games w/o even know how much the Game Dev company suffer. All he know is "*The company is not economically effected by that*".

Look, you are pirating, fine, keep it with you. Don't let others do the same by posting such things.


----------



## ico (May 3, 2011)

@SyGeek.

Just read the thread from page #1.


----------



## sygeek (May 3, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> What? Company's not affected? You start a company and develop a game. Release it for a low price and enjoy watching every1 pirate your game. Because you are *not conomically effected by that.*


I only use cr*cked versions of softwares which I find expensive and belong to a big company (I mentioned it in my first post in this thread and what I said applies to that). I don't use cracked versions of games btw, I buy most of my games from steam. 


furious_gamer said:


> Look, this thread is not about what you do, this is what you think. Difference is there. YOU are pirating as you can't afford the S/W. Ok. But if you have a chance to buy a s/w, then you do the same?
> 
> Of course every1 here pirate. Be it a mp3 or a game, but the question is we are not saying like this
> 
> ...




I don't condone or want to condone piracy in any way. I prevent myself from buying a cr*cked versions of softwares as far possible.
I expressed my opinion (i.e. how i convince myself), though you may feel it severely lacks logic and is stupid . 


> *The company is not economically effected by that.*


I'm saying it again man, I meant it for only big companies and my intention was never to condone piracy, It's just a way of convincing myself but I myself try keep myself away from it as far as possible.

*I AM SORRY IF MY OPINION MISLEADS PEOPLE TO PIRACY, I NEVER INTENDED IT.*


----------



## furious_gamer (May 3, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> I only use cr*cked versions of softwares which I find expensive and belong to a big company (I mentioned it in my first post in this thread and what I said applies to that). I don't use cracked versions of games btw, I buy most of my games from steam.
> I don't condone or want to condone piracy in any way. I prevent myself from buying a cr*cked versions of softwares as far possible.





It's not about you. I am insisting you from start. It's what you talk, will influence others in different way or mislead so that they'll pirate. Coz people will take only one point for their defense and do wrong things.

Now, say some newbie reading this, surely will not know what is indie game company and w/o knowing the fact, he may pirate it coz he read it like this

*The company is not economically effected by that.*

Got my point?


----------



## sygeek (May 3, 2011)

^^ re-read it please, I didn't finish the post, it's edited and finished now.
I get it bro (but I warned alot of times, didn't I? ... ). Sorry people.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 3, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> ^^ re-read it please, I didn't finish the post, it's edited and finished now.
> I get it bro (but I warned alot of times, didn't I?). Sorry people. Mods delete my post(s).



At least you got the point now.


----------



## rajeevk (May 3, 2011)

I don't think any one wants to pay for any thing. They want it free. That is why these sites have so much of interest of the people. The things are easily downloadable. Every one is downloading and no one is complaining so they are still unbanned.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 3, 2011)

Hah...*I buy X software & X games from credit card*....WTF u buy what u want y 
2 announce...smell of arrogancy or a show-off.I hate this kind of people.

prevent/stoping piracy is a message to follow...but it depends on how a person percepts it.

& crack is illegal in TDF but not torrent(if the content is not related to piracy)


----------



## furious_gamer (May 3, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Hah...*I buy X software & X games from credit card*....*WTF u buy what u want y
> 2 announce.*..smell of arrogancy or a show-off.I hate this kind of people.
> 
> prevent/stoping piracy is a message to follow...but it depends on how a person percepts it.
> ...



show-off. Don't you show h/w once you purchased?


----------



## sygeek (May 3, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Hah...*I buy X software & X games from credit card*....WTF u buy what u want y
> 2 announce...smell of arrogancy or a show-off.


Yeah right, jealous? And how is it arrogant of me exactly?
_You might want to read "Replies" section in Forum Rules_


----------



## Zangetsu (May 3, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> show-off. Don't you show h/w once you purchased?



I dnt think so....writing H/w config on signature & posting it in post ur latest purchases is a show-off.....

& Btw I havent seen any users posting Paid softwares in his siggy(which he bought)


----------



## furious_gamer (May 3, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I dnt think so....writing H/w config on signature & posting it in post ur latest purchases is a show-off.....
> 
> & Btw I havent seen any users posting Paid softwares in his siggy(which he bought)



Well, if he start to put everything in his siggy, guess siggy itself will take some space. Coz h/w will change very rarely. But one might buy s/w very often. Thats the reason they are posting it in some threads for show-off.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 3, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I dnt think so....writing H/w config on signature & posting it in post ur latest purchases is a show-off.....
> 
> & Btw I havent seen any users posting Paid softwares in his siggy(which he bought)



So anyone saying he/she bought a software is a show off, while the one showing off his/her hardware isn't. LOL 

And dare I say there's no software in this world that has to be pirated.


----------



## Joker (May 4, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Hah...*I buy X software & X games from credit card*....WTF u buy what u want y
> 2 announce...smell of arrogancy or a show-off.I hate this kind of people.


flaw in your perception.


----------



## Garbage (May 4, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Well, if he start to put everything in his siggy, guess siggy itself will take some space. Coz h/w will change very rarely. But one might buy s/w very often. Thats the reason they are posting it in some threads for show-off.



IMO, the whole idea having H/W configuration in your signature is, members can consider the hardware you are working on, while replying to your problem/question.

I never thought its for showoff.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 4, 2011)

Garbage said:


> IMO, the whole idea having H/W configuration in your signature is, members can consider the hardware you are working on, while replying to your problem/question.
> 
> I never thought its for showoff.



not everyone want to show-off and everyone post it here for reference. If you see most of the members here replying for tech queries, they do post their rig in siggy, just to show how powerful their rig is.


----------



## Vyom (May 4, 2011)

The person who want to show off.. let them do it!
Does it make any difference?


----------



## furious_gamer (May 4, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> The person who want to show off.. let them do it!
> Does it make any difference?



You don't get the point. Didn't you?


----------



## sygeek (May 4, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> You don't get the point. Didn't you?


Nah dude, it is hard for people to get your point easily.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 4, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Nah dude, it is hard for people to get your point easily.



lol.... it is?


----------



## mitraark (May 4, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> You don't get the point. Didn't you?



He did get your point , and added a little on it.

Also , lol at at topic name.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 4, 2011)

mitraark said:


> He did get your point , and added a little on it.
> 
> Also , lol at at topic name.



No. This is not about show-off. The topic is completely deviated.


----------



## mitraark (May 4, 2011)

Why is talking about torrent and crack illegal in thinkdigit ? Because it is illegal.
Why other sites have illegal materials and not being taken down ? Not possible in the internet.


----------



## Vyom (May 4, 2011)

And that's why I don't want to discuss on if I got the point or not.. since it's in no way related to the topic!


----------



## furious_gamer (May 4, 2011)

mitraark said:


> Why is talking about torrent and crack illegal in thinkdigit ? Because it is illegal.
> Why other sites have illegal materials and not being taken down ? Not possible in the internet.



Nope. It is illegal, but discussing about pirates and stuffs will encourage others towards it and de-motivate the one who buy legit game IMO.



vineet369 said:


> And that's why I don't want to discuss on if I got the point or not.. since it's in no way related to the topic!



I already told that..... Better not to say anything instead of posting off-topic posts.


----------



## sygeek (May 4, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Nope. It is illegal, but discussing about pirates and stuffs will encourage others towards it and de-motivate the one who buy legit game IMO.


Do you mean that because sometimes piracy is in a grey area, not completely wrong/right? I'm not sure how it will de-motivate someone because in the end you did the right thing.


----------



## asingh (May 4, 2011)

We can discuss it, but just do not discuss how to.

Hope all got that.


----------



## sygeek (May 4, 2011)

^So does that mean I can discuss about my opinion openly? I did that earlier and some people got really offended by it..I gave up in the end because I was SOMEWHAT going against TDF's rule in a way and I don't wanna be banned.


----------



## asingh (May 4, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> ^So does that mean I can discuss about my opinion openly? I did that earlier and some people got really offended by it..I gave up in the end because I was SOMEWHAT going against TDF's rule in a way and I don't wanna be banned.



It is not black or white. Take a call. Anything you say:

1. Will it encourage torrents.
2. Promote the protocol.
3. Advise circumvention methods.
4. Hint hacks and warez.

You were quite close, so people were not too happy.


----------



## ico (May 5, 2011)

all right. we have had enough till someone starts a new thread on a full moon night. RIP.


----------

